# Plaster lath ceiling repair....



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on the integrity of whats left.

Use a sawzall blade cut down to 1" to cut through the lathe in the area you want to remove. A full length saw blade will cut through your wiring

Pulling on the lath will break the keys down the line.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

You can cut out a section of plaster/lathe fairly easily, so long as the keys are sound in that area. It might be a good idea to brace up the plaster around the hole you are planning to make in it (some scrap lumber...) Also, keep in mind that once plaster gets wet, it takes a LONG time to dry...so make sure you get all the damaged product out of there. I would scab in a piece of sheet rock that was a bit thinner than the plaster/lathe combo and then build it up to match the existing surface.

Good luck!


----------

